# oxycodone



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

hey everyone

what doses did you take and how did you feel anxiety/confidence/in general?
the only time i ever had it was in hospital and i felt really relaxed

edit: don't worry about the addiction side of things all i want to know is your experience and dose recommended. but no one wants to help because its oh so controversial and 'addictive'

****s sake, some people don't understand that yes people are prone to addiction and some arent, im one of them.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

super said:


> hey everyone, ive heard opiates have been some peoples 'cure' to social anxiety
> 
> what doses did you take and how did you feel anxiety/confidence/in general?
> the only time i ever had it was in hospital and i felt really relaxed.
> ...


The question is how do you expect to get it?


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

opiates made me feel much more motivated, social, energetic, confident...problem is, is the inevitable addiction that will occur..u will probably enjoy the opiate feeling very much and then what do u think will happen??that you will use it just once in awhile??nah, not happening..


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

My sister is addicted to them, so I think I'll pass =(


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

barry1685 said:


> The question is how do you expect to get it?


i got a legit pain problem , bone fracture related
might have to see a 'pain doc' but yeah

most painkillers arent doing the job and a regular doctor can't prescribe an 18 year old something powerful like this unless i see a specialist.

and don't worry i cant get addicted. its a good thing i guess



Kathykook said:


> My sister is addicted to them, so I think I'll pass =(


): how old is she? how long has she been addicted for


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

belfort said:


> opiates made me feel much more motivated, social, energetic, confident...problem is, is the inevitable addiction that will occur..u will probably enjoy the opiate feeling very much and then what do u think will happen??that you will use it just once in awhile??nah, not happening..


i get sleepy when i had them, :/
maybe it was because i also had a benzo at the time (low-moderate dose though)

addiction is no problem, i honestly can't get addicted to anything its weird


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

^^heh i didnt think i could get addicted to anything either..most people generally have this mindset, that is until they find themselves addicted..lol..


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

belfort said:


> ^^heh i didnt think i could get addicted to anything either..most people generally have this mindset, that is until they find themselves addicted..lol..


in this case you're wrong.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I have alot of experience with opiates, and was going to answer your questions. Your absolute ignorance to addiction though changed my mind


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

^^wait, so how often do you plan on taking oxycontin, just once a week or whatever for sa or physical pain??u seemed very curious about its effects on confidence and SA..

i didnt start out using opiates every day at first either, hardly anyone does..it was once a week, then it graduated to twice a week, then 4 times a week, then every day, then twice a day and then one day you wake up and dont take it, you dont feel right..u feel restless and jumpy, irritable, mood feels flat.. 

again u mention getting scribed oxycontin for pain and anxiety..using oxycontin for anxiety seems like a terrible decision, u are better of geting scripted benzos prm...


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

super said:


> *hey everyone, ive heard opiates have been some peoples 'cure' to social anxiety*
> They are a temporary 'cure' in my case. Definately not good long term though.
> 
> *what doses did you take and how did you feel anxiety/confidence/in general?*
> ...


.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It's not so much "curing your anxiety", moreso flooding your brain with endorphins until you forget about your problems. Bad, bad idea

Reminds me of a community psychiatrist I used to know, she told me about a patient of hers who had schizophrenia and claimed that smoking crack cured it. Yea sure thing man, keep tooting on that pipe!


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

belfort said:


> ^^wait, so how often do you plan on taking oxycontin, just once a week or whatever for sa or physical pain??u seemed very curious about its effects on confidence and SA..
> 
> i didnt start out using opiates every day at first either, hardly anyone does..it was once a week, then it graduated to twice a week, then 4 times a week, then every day, then twice a day and then one day you wake up and dont take it, you dont feel right..u feel restless and jumpy, irritable, mood feels flat..
> 
> again u mention getting scribed oxycontin for pain and anxiety..using oxycontin for anxiety seems like a terrible decision, u are better of geting scripted benzos prm...


well when my pain is really bad, usually 2-3 times a week so thats how often

and the thing is, this injury will heal in about 2-3 months so its not a long time at all.

i understand you got withdrawals from it i already know thats part of it , if you take it often along with addiction.



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> It's not so much "curing your anxiety", moreso flooding your brain with endorphins until you forget about your problems. Bad, bad idea
> 
> Reminds me of a community psychiatrist I used to know, she told me about a patient of hers who had schizophrenia and claimed that smoking crack cured it. Yea sure thing man, keep tooting on that pipe!


i know it doesn't 'cure' lol, i kinda wrote that original post at around 3am...i was sleepy. i didnt write it how it was meant to be. what do most people feel when they take this stuff? i wanna know why people even get addicted to it

anyway, no if i am able to be prescribed to this it is for pain. anxiety relief is a bonus....ive tried pretty much everything except for painkillers like oxy.
when i was trying other pain killers my body either didnt react to them or didnt like them.

the only thing that worked was codiene but even at normal doses id get really bad constipation and the nausea i got was what made me stop.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

I heard about this too, I'll try some hydrocodones before work one day and see what happens..


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

successful said:


> I heard about this too, I'll try some hydrocodones before work one day and see what happens..


misc brah, be careful though
heaps of people get addicted to it.

research dat shiiiit


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah i know. 
But Last time i took 2 vics for toothace and it didn't do anything :s


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

super said:


> informative reply ****head, got anything better to do than bold my post?
> 
> when i typed up that post it was early in the morning and i was pretty much half asleep
> thanks for the help, weak minded addict.
> .


Lol. If you would of taken the time to read, you would see that i didn't just bold your post. I bolded your questions in your first post, and then wrote my answers underneath them, in unbolded post. I assumed you'd be smart enough to figure that out, guess not. Thanks though, you made me laugh


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I am currently on 5-6 pills of percocet. Its for pain but I took more. Flyin pretty high now :yes


They are 5mg oxy, 325 APAP.I would say that right when you start taking them they give a good buzz and you lose anxiey. 

After 1 week of constant use, it takes 3-4 pills to get me high. Oh yeah, I also am taking klonopin too. And also flexeral. 

I just had surgery so they gave me a lot of pills so I am way ****ed up all the time now.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

super said:


> hey everyone
> 
> what doses did you take and how did you feel anxiety/confidence/in general?
> the only time i ever had it was in hospital and i felt really relaxed
> ...


Maybe you should try it first.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I love opiates but taking them for more than a few weeks when there's any other choice is rather stupid. Even if you avoid addiction over 3months you will not avoid dependence and tolerance. They are a solution for very short term or very rare occasion. At the end of 2 weeks of my prescription for pain I had already decided I was not taking anymore. I'm really resistant to addiction and that was walking the line. Prior to that I took hydrocodone a few times cause my boyfriend's mom was sending him one of her prescriptions every month. It was good for sleep for about 5 days and then did nothing except make me want to take more so I automatically made myself not take it. I don't get addicted easily because as soon as my body says it must have something I immediately don't want to take it anymore. My boyfriend got quite addicted though which led to a major problem when the doctor stopped giving her that prescription with her other pain meds.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

If you use opiates frequently enough to have a significant positive impact on your life, then dependence/addiction is inevitable. The only way to prevent it from happening is to use them infrequently, in which case you are still going to have to deal with your social anxiety/whatever other problems for the vast majority of the time, so opiates will be no great help to you.

To answer your question, well opiates to tend make me confident and affectionate. For example, if I have a girl available to talk to it is more likely that I will tell her she is pretty if I am on opiates. They dull my mind a bit and make me slightly less intelligent. They are very dreamy and I often drift off to sleep for a few seconds, begin dreaming and then wake up again repeatedly when I take high doses of opiates. That is called "nodding" and its higher than you want to shoot for if youre using them for social anxiety purposes but it is something that most opiate users experience at some. Some people love it and equate it with heaven, however I personally enjoy physical warm euphoria I sometimes get much more than I enjoy nodding. 

Anyway, opiates are great if you want to be a drug addict. They are probably the best drug to be addicted to. Less harmful to your health and life than alcohol and cocaine. Do not keep you awake for days like methamphetamine and do not do much (if any) serious irreversible. However I think you will evetually find that the downsides to being a drug addict outweigh the benefits. So I would not recommend getting into opiates and that's not even anti-drug bias, I just don't think its likely to better your lo life.

What I do recommend, as far as drugs go, would be careful experimentation with magic mushrooms and LSD. I do believe these drugs can help a person see a way out of their anxiety and they have done so for me.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Nogy said:


> Lol. If you would of taken the time to read, you would see that i didn't just bold your post. I bolded your questions in your first post, and then wrote my answers underneath them, in unbolded post. I assumed you'd be smart enough to figure that out, guess not. Thanks though, you made me laugh


yep. you got me there
that was stupid, my bad haha
again, that reply was late at night as well. i got back from a night out

embarrassing for me though, thanks for replying.

edit: respect for you being able to come out of addiction, i mean that.
unfortunately we don't have hyrocodone in aus, the stuff i got at the hospital was just pure oxycodone 5mg i think, no APAP.



Himi Jendrix said:


> I am currently on 5-6 pills of percocet. Its for pain but I took more. Flyin pretty high now :yes
> 
> They are 5mg oxy, 325 APAP.I would say that right when you start taking them they give a good buzz and you lose anxiey.
> 
> ...


lol, is 5mg all you needed to lose your anxiety when you started?
wow 3-4 pills...i hope you know that, that much APAP is bad news for your liver bro



Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Maybe you should try it first.


er i did.
did you even read my post? it was in hospital. i just feel relaxed.



Recipe For Disaster said:


> If you use opiates frequently enough to have a significant positive impact on your life, then dependence/addiction is inevitable. The only way to prevent it from happening is to use them infrequently, in which case you are still going to have to deal with your social anxiety/whatever other problems for the vast majority of the time, so opiates will be no great help to you.
> 
> To answer your question, well opiates to tend make me confident and affectionate. For example, if I have a girl available to talk to it is more likely that I will tell her she is pretty if I am on opiates. They dull my mind a bit and make me slightly less intelligent. They are very dreamy and I often drift off to sleep for a few seconds, begin dreaming and then wake up again repeatedly when I take high doses of opiates. That is called "nodding" and its higher than you want to shoot for if youre using them for social anxiety purposes but it is something that most opiate users experience at some. Some people love it and equate it with heaven, however I personally enjoy physical warm euphoria I sometimes get much more than I enjoy nodding.
> 
> ...


yeah the plan is IF i get this prescribed it will be taken very infrequently when my pain is really bad. which is not every day.

i have clonazepam when needed for anxiety but like i said, i won't get addicted to opiates and even if i did, theres no chance i would be getting any repeat (Refills) for a long time so theres nothing i can do

im trying shrooms when i go on holidays later this year with my close friend, LSD would be the next step but i know for sure those drugs do change lives for the better...most of the time

i tried mdma and that pretty much destroyed my anxiety for a while however the time i did it, i decided to do it by myself and have the mindset to be happy with myself and it worked. if i just went out and partied i wouldn't get that much of a therapeutic effect



Akane said:


> I love opiates but taking them for more than a few weeks when there's any other choice is rather stupid. Even if you avoid addiction over 3months you will not avoid dependence and tolerance. They are a solution for very short term or very rare occasion. At the end of 2 weeks of my prescription for pain I had already decided I was not taking anymore. I'm really resistant to addiction and that was walking the line. Prior to that I took hydrocodone a few times cause my boyfriend's mom was sending him one of her prescriptions every month. It was good for sleep for about 5 days and then did nothing except make me want to take more so I automatically made myself not take it. I don't get addicted easily because as soon as my body says it must have something I immediately don't want to take it anymore. My boyfriend got quite addicted though which led to a major problem when the doctor stopped giving her that prescription with her other pain meds.


of course if you take them for more than a few weeks for a long time its not gonna be fun withdrawing.

good to know your bodys reaction is similar to mine


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

super said:


> lol, is 5mg all you needed to lose your anxiety when you started?
> wow 3-4 pills...i hope you know that, that much APAP is bad news for your liver bro


Yeah I know its bad for the liver. I dont mind it though cause it gets me high. Like really really high. lol


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

super said:


> lol, is 5mg all you needed to lose your anxiety when you started?
> wow 3-4 pills...i hope you know that, that much APAP is bad news for your liver bro
> 
> er i did.
> did you even read my post? it was in hospital. i just feel relaxed.


That's what I'm saying. You took 5mg which is like nothing, of course you wouldn't be addicted. You know how that guy took 6 hydrocodones? One 30mg roxy is equivalent of that minus the tylenol, minus the time release. I'm saying try the real thing and have a steady supply before you claim you won't be addicted.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Himi Jendrix said:


> Yeah I know its bad for the liver. I dont mind it though cause it gets me high. Like really really high. lol


yeah, dont do it too often though man
if you do, try researching about how to take out the APAP stuff, its simple i think



Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> That's what I'm saying. You took 5mg which is like nothing, of course you wouldn't be addicted. You know how that guy took 6 hydrocodones? One 30mg roxy is equivalent of that minus the tylenol, minus the time release. I'm saying try the real thing and have a steady supply before you claim you won't be addicted.


at hospital i had more than 5mg, i had an amount for most people to 'feel' something from it, like i said the most i got was a relaxed feeling, from what ive read people say its like being in heaven?

i wonder what that feels like , i really do ha


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

super said:


> yeah, dont do it too often though man
> if you do, try researching about how to take out the APAP stuff, its simple i think
> 
> at hospital i had more than 5mg, i had an amount for most people to 'feel' something from it, like i said the most i got was a relaxed feeling, from what ive read people say its like being in heaven?
> ...


lol, it makes you feel really RELAXED! It's a lot of fun, but it's addictive and not very helpful for SA. Too relaxed lol!!


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> lol, it makes you feel really RELAXED! It's a lot of fun, but it's addictive and not very helpful for SA. Too relaxed lol!!


lol 
how come people say they feel energetic and wanting to just socialise if they feel relaxed?

i just wanted to rest in bed haha, maybe that was because i was dying in pain and not even oxy helped with the pain significantly. (fractured bones are no joke, especially when you think your back is broken but the docs misdiagnose you with a nerve problem)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

super said:


> lol
> how come people say they feel energetic and wanting to just socialise if they feel relaxed?
> 
> i just wanted to rest in bed haha, maybe that was because i was dying in pain and not even oxy helped with the pain significantly. (fractured bones are no joke, especially when you think your back is broken but the docs misdiagnose you with a nerve problem)


Roxys would make you nod out. You'd definitely be more social, but when you are nodding out, that's not normal. It freaks people out except for people who do it themselves. Taking it for pain is one thing. Socializing on too strong of opiates can be counterproductive.


----------



## CaseyM (Oct 6, 2011)

Himi Jendrix said:


> Yeah I know its bad for the liver. I dont mind it though cause it gets me high. Like really really high. lol


If you want to get rid of the APAP and save your liver, google, "cold water extraction hydrocodone"


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

My grandma takes that for pain..


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

amene said:


> My grandma takes that for pain..


you should google it before you make assumptions lol


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

super said:


> you should google it before you make assumptions lol


Well that's what it says on her bottle..**** idk lol


----------



## Flusher (Jun 24, 2011)

super said:


> you should google it before you make assumptions lol


You admit that you have taken it once in the hospital and you act like you are some authority on it, acting rude to people trying to help and who have been addicted to it before. You just need to learn the lesson for yourself, go ahead.


----------



## bjw (Oct 19, 2011)

and don't worry i cant get addicted. its a good thing i guess

To whoever thinks that they cannot get addicted to oxycontin they are absolutely out of their minds! EVERYONE on this earth is capable of being addicted to ANYTHING. I was addicted to opiates (oxycontin) for over 3 years, not by choice, and now have to take meds just to be able to get through the day and function. Taking oxycontin long term even short term is not a good idea in fact its a terrible idea. What makes it an even worse idea is the fact that you think you cant get addicted bc in all actuality you can. Im not trying to be rude, im just wanting to inform you of some information based on my own personal experience and maybe even save you from going through what ive spent the last 5 years going through. If you take oxycontin for any period of time, you WILL become addicted. It is a FACT. There is no person that takes oxy longterm and doesnt get addicted. Opiates is the worsstt thing to withdrawal from. And you will have withdrawals if you're addicted. You think bc its ur script ull have enough but enough will become more and more and more until you can never get enough.

Take it from me ... Dont take oxycontin. You will get addicted. Everyone who takes it long enough (which doesnt take too long) will get addicted. And you are way better off in pain than addicted bc addiction will cause you far more pain physically, mentally, and emotionally than anything else.

I just hate to hear pppl think they are above addiction and cant get addicted. Nobody wants to be addicted or thinks they ever will be, but it happens to plenty of us.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Flusher said:


> You admit that you have taken it once in the hospital and you act like you are some authority on it, acting rude to people trying to help and who have been addicted to it before. You just need to learn the lesson for yourself, go ahead.


after i left hospital i was still given a few more incase the pain was still there and it sure was.

you just need to learn that i have taken it enough to know that it doesnt effect me like most people that feel the full 'high' ok



bjw said:


> and don't worry i cant get addicted. its a good thing i guess
> 
> To whoever thinks that they cannot get addicted to oxycontin they are absolutely out of their minds! EVERYONE on this earth is capable of being addicted to ANYTHING. I was addicted to opiates (oxycontin) for over 3 years, not by choice, and now have to take meds just to be able to get through the day and function. Taking oxycontin long term even short term is not a good idea in fact its a terrible idea. What makes it an even worse idea is the fact that you think you cant get addicted bc in all actuality you can. Im not trying to be rude, im just wanting to inform you of some information based on my own personal experience and maybe even save you from going through what ive spent the last 5 years going through. If you take oxycontin for any period of time, you WILL become addicted. It is a FACT. There is no person that takes oxy longterm and doesnt get addicted. Opiates is the worsstt thing to withdrawal from. And you will have withdrawals if you're addicted. You think bc its ur script ull have enough but enough will become more and more and more until you can never get enough.
> 
> ...


while i do appreciate this post because you put a lot of effort in it, you just don't understand, i cannot and won't get addicted to it...thats just the way my brain works when it comes to pain killers and other drugs, i can easily say im more likely to get addicted to clonazepam than oxycodone. 
but guess what, im not addicted to either.

of course anyone has the potential of addiction but ive tried enough stuff in my history of anxiety to know that it just isnt the way my brain works........i never will try drugs like meth and H which im sure has addiction potential....but everything else i feel no strong desire to do it again. i have taken it after going to hospital because thats what they gave me and still....no strong desire at all, and if i take a high dose = strong nausea so thats another deterent, but anything under that dose and i felt relaxed and good. even then i didnt have a desire to pop another pill just for 'fun'


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

super said:


> after i left hospital i was still given a few more incase the pain was still there and it sure was.
> 
> you just need to learn that i have taken it enough to know that it doesnt effect me like most people that feel the full 'high' ok
> 
> ...


LOL you just flat out don't get it dude. There is no such thing as an "addictive personality" when it comes to oxycodone. You will get addicted EVENTUALLY no matter what. It might take a few months or it might take a few years...but it will happen. Trust me I know...i've tried almost every drug tried known to man multiple times (except meth and crack), i've smoked cigarettes here and there, i've drink coffee several times a weak, and yet i've never come even close to getting addicted to anything in my life. You would say that I don't have an addictive personality right? Well guess what I thought I wouldn't get addicted to opiates either but here I am pretty much addicted to them after two years of occasional use.

Eventually, your brain realizes that life with opiates is just a million times better then life without them. And you start taking them more frequently because they kill all your mental pain, get rid of stress, don't do much harm to your body, and have no hangover/crash to speak of. But soon after you get addicted and it really ****ing starts to suck. Oh and no i'm not a junkie either....I don't shoot up, dont care about the high, and if i'm out of money I won't buy more. So I guess you can say i'm a highly functioning addict but it is easily the worst thing to ever happen in my life. I'm sure a ton of other people have the same story too...hell I know some in real life. We're just trying to help you man...


----------



## bjw (Oct 19, 2011)

i hate to tell you but you are ohhhh soo wrong. ppl think they know so much about addiction, yet they are so mislead and uneducated on the problem. If you really feel that your brain doesnt work like everyone elses and you cant get addicted then go ahead and give it a shot. i hope u dont get addicted but if you play with fire you WILL get burned. Like the person above me said it may not be next week or even next year but it will happen. You dont even have to like them to get addicted. and having the willpower to just stop taking them when you think u want or need to is not enough. If not wanting to do drugs was enough to stop addicted well then there wouldnt be this thing called addiction. Im really not tryin to be a ***** to you, but damnn you just dont get it. But i guess nobody gets it til they've been there. I learned the hard way everyone does, nobody wants to do drugs and get addicted. I just hope you dont have to learn the hard way either. But my advice or anyone elses is gonna change how you feel on this situation so ill leave it at that. But you are very mislead and uninformed on how easy it is for YOUU to get addicted to pills.


----------



## bjw (Oct 19, 2011)

that post was directed to "super" by the way.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

bjw said:


> i hate to tell you but you are ohhhh soo wrong. ppl think they know so much about addiction, yet they are so mislead and uneducated on the problem. If you really feel that your brain doesnt work like everyone elses and you cant get addicted then go ahead and give it a shot. i hope u dont get addicted but if you play with fire you WILL get burned. Like the person above me said it may not be next week or even next year but it will happen. You dont even have to like them to get addicted. and having the willpower to just stop taking them when you think u want or need to is not enough. If not wanting to do drugs was enough to stop addicted well then there wouldnt be this thing called addiction. Im really not tryin to be a ***** to you, but damnn you just dont get it. But i guess nobody gets it til they've been there. I learned the hard way everyone does, nobody wants to do drugs and get addicted. I just hope you dont have to learn the hard way either. But my advice or anyone elses is gonna change how you feel on this situation so ill leave it at that. But you are very mislead and uninformed on how easy it is for YOUU to get addicted to pills.


Agree completely....all it takes is a trigger in a person who isn't prone to addiction like me (no addiction history in my family...no nothing). I went for years of just using oxy/hydrocodone occasionally and never had an addiction problem. Then, I lost a job and started using more often (maybe 2 or 3 times a week)....soon after I broke up with the only girlfriend i've ever had and bam next thing you know i'm binging on the oxy. Took them everyday for 3 weeks then ran out of money and only had minor withdrawal. But I started getting really bad cravings afterwords and anytime I make some cash it's right back into binging. Only thing keeping me from being completely addicted is a lack of a steady job, kratom, and benzos. Honestly, i'm not THAT bad off compared to other addicts but this is still the worst thing i've ever had to deal with in my life (including SA). I wish I had never even started using and listened to all the people telling me I would get addicted.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> The question is how do you expect to get it?


You can definitely get it fairly easy online if you know where to look, but it's bloody expensive! I have never tried it personally and don't think I would risk it, incase it's too nice.

I am curious though, is it stimulating like some opiates can be? I have experience with Codeine, Opium, Tramadol and Kratom. I find them all quite stimulating. Obviously the last 2 are not strictly opiates but have an opiate action, and those are the two I find most stimulating.

Codeine and Opium tend to give more nausea, a common side effect of opiates. Is the same true of Oxycodone?


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

inVis420 said:


> Agree completely....all it takes is a trigger in a person who isn't prone to addiction like me (no addiction history in my family...no nothing). I went for years of just using oxy/hydrocodone occasionally and never had an addiction problem. Then, I lost a job and started using more often (maybe 2 or 3 times a week)....soon after I broke up with the only girlfriend i've ever had and bam next thing you know i'm binging on the oxy. Took them everyday for 3 weeks then ran out of money and only had minor withdrawal. But I started getting really bad cravings afterwords and anytime I make some cash it's right back into binging. Only thing keeping me from being completely addicted is a lack of a steady job, kratom, and benzos. Honestly, i'm not THAT bad off compared to other addicts but this is still the worst thing i've ever had to deal with in my life (including SA). I wish I had never even started using and listened to all the people telling me I would get addicted.


I know what you mean and can really relate to this story myself. Once you try opiates and experience that warm cocooned loved up "everything is ok" feeling nothing else compares does it? Even if you get the usage under control and don't develop a full blown addiction, the cravings remain and can really be a blight on your life leaving gap like something is missing. This is why doing hard opiates like heroin and morphine is sheer stupidity and a rapid downward spiral to self-destruction.


----------

